# Butter London 10 year Anniversary



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2015)

I just bought this today only special off the Butter London website! I love their polishes and lippes!

http://www.butterlondon.com/Gift-Sets/Mystery-Stash.html?utm_source=butter+LONDON+Mates&amp;utm_campaign=4cc0502c98-Mystery_Bag_104_7_2015&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_term=0_f87e1fb84c-4cc0502c98-90692769


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2015)

I just got my Butter London Anniversary special today.  Lovely leather pouch containing a small light pink nail polish and a full sized bright pink lip gloss, nail file and nail polish remover pad.


----------

